# How to keep kits in nest box????



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 26, 2016)

I have 2 mini lop kits that are 1 week old now, and im keeping them in a homemade wood nestbox i made. the front is about 4 inches high but they keep climbing out! this morning one of them was huddled up on the floor of the cage in front of the nest box. luckily i managed to put it back before it froze. the problem is, this thursday im going out of town and ill be gone for 4 days and no one will be able to check on the kits regularly (im planning on just leaving the doe with plenty of extra food and water) and im worried that while im gone the babies will climb out of the nest box and no one will be there to put them back. any ideas to keep them in there? is the front of the nest box too low? should i move them to a tall-sided cardboard box just while im gone? how high should the sides be to keep the babies in? i just want the babies to stay in the nest box while im gone. any ideas?


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 26, 2016)

At 1 week they're gonna be moving around more and to keep them in you might want to get a strip of cardboard to add 2 more inches to the lip of the nest box.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 26, 2016)

You may need to come up with something a lot deeper than 4 inches, that your doe can easily climb in and out of. Baby rabbits' eyes open at 10 - 12 days old, and they really get active at that point. I often tip the nest box on its side so the babies can come and go easily once they start actively exploring . One possibility might be putting the doe and her litter in something like a large pet carrier so the babies will be sheltered even out of the box, though you'd need a lot of absorbent material to deal with 4 days' worth of urine.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 26, 2016)

ok i added about 2 inches of cardboard to it  so far no escapees! thanks for the idea!


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 26, 2016)

EmilyClick28 said:


> ok i added about 2 inches of cardboard to it  so far no escapees! thanks for the idea!


Alright, great!


----------

